# Are these real CC Monte's?



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Hope the picture is good enough.

I have literally NO info about where they came from or anything.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

they look like #2s , smoke one!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

brazil stogie said:


> they look like #2s , smoke one!


I don't have them yet.

Someone that knows very little about cigars is selling them as a package deal. It would be a pretty damn good deal if these are indeed real.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Need some better pictures of the band, the box, and the cigars themselves... The wrappers look alittle dark and the bands look alittle suspect...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Kindanutz said:


> Need some better pictures of the band, the box, and the cigars themselves... The wrappers look alittle dark and the bands look alittle suspect...


Only picture I got, box is gone.

I thought the wrappers looked a bit dark but cameras can play tricks.

Now that I have a real monte band in hand, I'd say the band looks ok but I am far from a CC expert.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I think the bands do look suspect...the first one from the left has an uneven band. Be careful, I have bought fakes and it really sucks.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

The shape of the cap looks off and the bands dont look like they are embossed...


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I would probably pass on them. Here is a link that has some good close up shots and those look far too dark. Incrase Bux - Cuba Purolari I have seen some great fakes, but the clear give away is putting the open end up to your noise and sniffing to see if you pick up the famous cuban twang. I can usually determine a real from the fake with a sniff test.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Kindanutz said:


> The shape of the cap looks off and the bands dont look like they are embossed...


Embossed?


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I would definitely pass on these Josh…Too many red flags.The bands are suspect and the shape of the caps are not uniform or even close to uniform. And embossed is raised lettering, although these bands look like the older style monte bands which were not embossed or had varied embossing


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Wrappers look too dark and the heads look way too uneven overall. I would stick to a trusted vendor, if the deal is too good you're bound to be buying fakes.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

The 7th from the left looks way too funny. And I just recently purchased a box of 13 #2s but don't recall them being embossed bands so idk that that's a factor. Just me though.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, I think I'm gonna chance it. The deal is way to good to pass up even if they are fake. The price on the quality humidor alone is a good price. There are even some good NC cigars in the deal.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Run don't walk.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

It doesn't sound like it matters to you if they are real or not. I would bet money that those are fake. If the deal is too good to pass up then to ahead and buy it. But I would take the Monte 2s out of the equations and pitch them. It's not worth smoking something knowing that its fake. Maybe cut one open and inspect, but me personally Id toss them.

For reference here's a 2011 Monte 4 band.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

huskers said:


> Thanks guys, I think I'm gonna chance it. The deal is way to good to pass up even if they are fake. The price on the quality humidor alone is a good price. There are even some good NC cigars in the deal.


pay what you like for the humidor, don't pay for the cigars.

J.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I'd be more interested in seeing the humidor that would make _*these*_ cigars worth while. :flock:


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

huskers said:


> I have literally NO info about where they came from or anything.


^^^ That alone would have been enough info to tell that they're probably fake, the pictures confirm this.

I hope you're getting a GREAT deal, or that you like floor-sweeping Dominicans. :wink:


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

two of the bands in the picture showing the back of the band tell me they are fake. You can see the overlap, and are off center a few mils. The monty's i have, the back overlap is perfectly centered and the seam is hard to find to take the bands off.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Honestly, they don't look bad to me. *BUT!* With no provenance, the shade of the wrapper *AND *the fact they are Monte's, are all red flags for me. Monte' and Cohiba, being the best known, are the most faked marca out there. I'd pass.

You can disregard my PM on these. I thought you already owned them.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

OnePyroTec said:


> I'd be more interested in seeing the humidor that would make _*these*_ cigars worth while. :flock:


I may show you the humidor but its such a good deal, I'm afraid someone might try to take it out from under me.

All the cigars inside are really just an added free bonus.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

you could always post a picture _after_ you buy it. :2


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

OnePyroTec said:


> you could always post a picture _after_ you buy it. :2


That I could do!

It's not a "FANCY" humidor, its just a great price for a quality humidor.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

I bought a box of Monte #2s last year from a LCDH, based on the band and the colour, the ones in the picture look like fakes.

I would like to see a pic of the humidor and the price you paid for it though


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Even if they are fakes, which I agree that they most likely are, they still look like really nice cigars and might be very tasty. Don't just toss them, that's crazy talk!

Wait, Is that green mold in the bottom right corner of the picture? On the wall of the humidor? 

I know you really want to make this purchase, but unless it's $20 or less I'd pass. Those cigars are definitely fakes and the humidor is moldy


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't tell either way. I will say the wrapper shades being "off" shouldn't be a deciding factor. The left in the picture is a 10' and the one on the right is a 12'. Both from a reputable vendor. That is cuba for you.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdSmoker said:


> Even if they are fakes, which I agree that they most likely are, they still look like really nice cigars and might be very tasty. Don't just toss them, that's crazy talk!
> 
> Wait, Is that green mold in the bottom right corner of the picture? On the wall of the humidor?
> 
> I know you really want to make this purchase, but unless it's $20 or less I'd pass. Those cigars are definitely fakes and the humidor is moldy


That's not mold, that's a shadow.

If it were mold it would be on those cigars, the others included and more parts of the humidor.

I have seen more pictures of this humidor, It's clean.

The guy isn't a photographer, he likely used a cheap camera or a cell phone for that matter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

huskers said:


> View attachment 46525
> 
> 
> Hope the picture is good enough.
> ...


From the picture i would have to say Run don't walk away!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Obvious fakes...if the bands are not embossed then they are really old and aged Monte 2s. People usually don't sell really old and authentic Monte 2s for a "good deal"...unless they are stupid. The pointy head on a Monte 2 is also a dead giveaway. I can produce loads more evidence as to why these cigars aren't authentic but I will stop there. I am a big picture guy and the big picture here is the humidor is the only worthwhile thing you are going to get out of this deal.

I have smoked fake Monte 2s and they smoke like crap so smoke at your own risk. I prefer verifiable cigars myself.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Run don't walk.


Guess I should have clarified..... run *away* don't walk.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

I had a friend come back from a cruise with some Monte No.2s. We smoked them this past weekend. Was the fact that the band was upside down a pretty obviously give away that they were fake? Along with the fact that I thought the smoke was very bland, and actually a bit harsh mid way through.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

huynha said:


> Was the fact that the band was upside down a pretty obviously give away that they were fake?


:fish: RFLMAO


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> :fish: RFLMAO


LOL, I deserve that for even questioning it. The worse part was my friend when I asked him how is it, said it was "great." (yeah he just started smoking, and only smokes the "US" cuban name brands) Granted I still consider myself a seasoned newb, I think my palate was gotten a lot better in the past year. I'll break the news to him and I should of taken a picture!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Late to the discussion...

Great price + questionable provenance = fakes. However, it is impossible to determine the authenticity of a Havana based on the wrapper shade.

There are dozens of shades of wrappers found on Montecristo, or any other marque.

The only thing to look for would be consistency within the box. Boxes are sorted by shade. Often different rollers, that's why you might find left and right handed rolled sticks, of differing length within the same box.


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

The shade of the BAND is way off, not the wrapper... looks more like the pre-2006 version, a very light brown compared to the darker/embossed version now days. Also, the fleur de lis is terrible on those bands, no definition at all. There's a middle a cross section of the fleur de lis that doesn't even show up on yours besides the other flaws. I don't usually care about bands, but those are bad.

This will show the different Monte bands: http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Montecristo

Don't waste your time and and risk your health smoking fake cigars.


----------

